# Extremer Schweranlauf 18,5KW Ventilator...



## AndreK (15 Januar 2007)

Also, ich habe an einer Maschine einen Ventilator mit 18,5KW. Diesen habe ich mit einem 2PHasigen Sanftanlauf angeschlossen. Aber wie das nun mal so ist, der Motorschutzschalter kommt mit den 20-30 Sekunden Anlauf nicht zurecht... :twisted:
(Ohne Sanftanlauf braucht der Motor auch ca. 20-30 Sekunden)

Stern/Dreieck möchte ich eigentlich nicht einsetzen:???:, jetzt fällt mir nur noch eines an: Größeren Leistungsschalter vorsetzen (Leitungsschutz, Phasenausfall) und den Motor mit einer Thermoüberwachung (Wicklungsfühler) überwachen.

Im Nennbetrieb zieht der Motor auch seine ca. 31A... 

Wollte mal andere Meinungen dazu höhren...


----------



## Guido1976 (15 Januar 2007)

*Gleiche Erfahrung*

Hallo,
also ich habe vor kurzer Zeit die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht. Der Ventilator hatte jedoch 11 kW. Das mit dem Sanftanlauf hat nicht geklappt. Ich hatte jedoch einen "normalen" Sanftanlauf von Siemens gehabt. Die bei Siemens meinten das sollte damit funkionieren. Hat es aber nicht. Der Lieferant bestätigte mir letztendlich, dass es bei deren Test auch nicht mit Sanftanlauf funktioniert hat. Ich musste ne Stern-Dreieck Kombi einbauen. Und siehe da... Vielleicht hast Du ja mehr Glück mit dem Sanftanlauf. Grüße Guido


----------



## AndreK (15 Januar 2007)

*Y/D sitzt nicht drin...*

wegen Schaltschrankgröße... ist halt eine kompakte Probeanlage...

Ich probiere es mal mit größerem Motorschutzschalter (ist klar das der nicht mehr passt) und dazu eine Thermistor-Überwachung vom Motor...

Wenn das nicht klappt wird das Teil in Dreieck gestartet... dann muß man halt dem Kunden sagen das einen passenden Anschluß der Anlage benötigt (ist eine Mobile Testanlage die dauernd durchlauft für ca. 1 Monat und dann weiterzieht)


----------



## Guido1976 (15 Januar 2007)

Ich hatte es zunächst auch mit größerem Motorschutz versucht. Hatte nicht funktioniert. Der Strom war so groß, dass im Grunde nicht mal die Schmelzsicherungen auf meinem Verteiler standgehalten hätten. Es gibt ja extra Sanftanläufe für solche Anwendungen. Aber ob es damit wirklich klappt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## AndreK (15 Januar 2007)

*Die Anlagenvorsicherung...*

ist nicht das Problem, direkt in Dreieck rennt die Kiste auch. Nur hat der jetzt vorhandene MS, ich glaube 28-32A. Da werde ich jetzt ein Gerät bis 40A reinsetzen... die Überlastüberwachung mache ich dann mit der Thermoüberwachung...
Ich habe den Sanftanlauf nicht primär gewählt um den Anlaufstrom zu drosseln (sonst hätte ich da wohl direkt einen 3PHasigen nehmen müssen), sondern eher die Kupplung ein wenig zu schonen.

Aber beim nächstemal bekommen die Teile einen althergebrachten Y/D-Anlauf mit Schweranlauf, also Bimetallrelais erst im Dreiecklauf....


----------



## da_vadda (15 Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Ich würde vermuten, dass der 18, 5 kW Motor überlastet ist.
Wenn nach einer halben Minute nach Anlauf immer noch der Motorschutz auslöst kann irgendwas nicht stimmen.
Sollte es nach Überprüfung der Parameter des Softstarters immer noch Probleme geben, würde ich es testweise mal mit einem 22kW Motor versuchen (wenn es die Zuleitung zulässt).
Mit einer "Hammermethode" wird dieses Problem nicht zu lösen sein.


----------



## AndreK (16 Januar 2007)

*Na ganz so ist es nicht...*

Die Kombination von 18,5KW Motor mit großem Ventilatorrad, 28-32A MS und 2Phas Sanftanlauf bekommt es einfach nicht hin. Der Motorstrom schmeißt innerhalb der 20-30 Sekunden des Anlaufs den Motorschutz heraus. Danach ist es kein Problem mehr, denn der Strom des Gebläses bei Nennbetrieb liegt bei ca. 28A.


----------



## MSB (16 Januar 2007)

Also als Sanftanlauf kann ich empfehlen:
http://www.esco-antriebstechnik.de

Diese Geräte sind nicht "sehr" teuer, ungefähr Faktor 1,5-2 zum 2 phasigen Siemensgerät,
aber wesentlich robuster.

Wenns mit den dann nicht funktioniert, ist wohl der Motor wirklich zu klein.

Bei diversen Pumpen konnte ich den extremen Stromanstieg,
bei 2 Phasen Sanftanläufen bei diesen Geräten jedenfalls
nicht feststellen.

Peakstrom bei Tauchmotorpumpen (7,5kW) ca. 15 A Nennstrom mit:
2 Phasig ca. 50-60A
3 Phasig ca. 25-30 A


----------



## Serviceman (16 Januar 2007)

*Probiers mal so*

Wir hatten auch schon paar mal so Anwendungsfälle.
Wir haben das so realisiert:

Motorschutzschalter nur mit Kurzschlussschnellauslösung ohne Überlastauslöser und zusätzlich ein elektronisches Motorschutzrelais z. B. ZEV von Moeller (beim ZEV kann man die Auslöseklasse super einstellen).
Bei uns läuft diese Kombination reibungslos.

Vielleicht hilft das.


----------



## Werner54 (16 Januar 2007)

*Maximaler Anlaufstrom*

Hallo,

ein Ventilator sollte bei seiner im Verhältnis zu Kompressoren o.ä. doch recht kleinen Schwungmasse mit 2-phasigem Sanftanlauf anlaufen können. Allerdings darf der maximale Anlaufstrom nicht zu klein eingestellt sein, damit er überhaupt hochläuft, sonst dauerts ewig und der Überstromauslöser spricht an.


----------



## AndreK (16 Januar 2007)

*Grins...*

Kleine Masse, ja im Gegensatz zu einer Maschine oder voll beladenes Förderband ist das fast richtig.
Aber das massive ca. 110cm durchmessende Lüfterrad/Stahlrad will erstmal auf Schwung gebracht werden. Ist ja kein Deckenventilator... 
Da die Kiste, wenn sie hochgelaufen ist, ja nur ca. 29 von 32 möglichen Amps zieht ist auch nix defekt.
Ich hatte letztens einen kleineren Venti von der Sorte (11KW) aber da haben wir die Elektrik nicht mitgeliefert, das wurde direkt in Dreieck angelassen... die hatten auch so ihre Probleme  Wurde etwas besser nachdem die Lager sich eingespielt hatten... aber deren Themrorelais hängt auch auf halb acht ;-)

Ich werde folgendes machen:
1. Leistungsschalter für den Kurzschlussschutz
2. Thermistorschutz für die Motorüberwachung
3. der Sanftanlauf hatte ja bisher damit keine Probleme, nur der Motorschutzschalter (der ging nur bis 32A)


----------



## gravieren (16 Januar 2007)

Hi

Siemens hat hierfür Spezielle Sanftstarter.

Ich habe hiervon schon einige verkauft.

(Hauptsächlich Förderbänder, die NICHT leer waren)

So die Richtung 3RW4424-1BC44.

ACHTUNG NUR mal so einen Bestellnummer, sollte gemäß Motor
und Anwendungsfall gewählt werden.


----------



## MW (20 Januar 2007)

Bei einem Motor der im Nennbetrieb schon ca. 30 A zieht 
sollte man keinen Motorschutz wählen der nur bis 32 A geht.
Stattdessen einen wählen bei dem der Nennstrom des Motors etwa im
mittleren Einstellbereich liegt,
Denn man sollte bedenken:
   Lager verschleissen                      = Motor brauch mehr Strom
   Anlagenteile (Ventilator verdreckt)  = Motor brauch mehr Strom
   Warme Schaltschränke bringen im ungünstigen Fall Motorschutzschalter (Bimetall) zum auslösen


(Und für die Schreibtischhocker   :
Theoretiker würden bei oben genannten Fällen natürlich gleich ne Lösung haben, Lager wechseln, Anlage reinigen oder Klimaanlage einbauen.
Das ist in der Praxis nicht immer möglich bzw. zu kostspielig)


----------



## RMol (20 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

na wenn die Kosten eine Rolle spielen, dann besser gleich ohne Motorschutz: Ausbauen das Ding und ab zu ebay. 
Der MS soll den Motor schützen, sagt der Name schon und nicht dafür sorgen durch schrauben am Auslöserädchen die Wartungsintervalle zu erhöhen. Es sollen die Wicklungen geschützt werden und nicht die Faulheit des Wartungspersonals.


----------



## MW (20 Januar 2007)

RMol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> na wenn die Kosten eine Rolle spielen, dann besser gleich ohne Motorschutz: Ausbauen das Ding und ab zu ebay.
> Der MS soll den Motor schützen, sagt der Name schon und nicht dafür sorgen durch schrauben am Auslöserädchen die Wartungsintervalle zu erhöhen. Es sollen die Wicklungen geschützt werden und nicht die Faulheit des Wartungspersonals.


 
 Hat oft nix mit der Faulheit zu tun sondern mit der minimierung von 
Stillstandszeiten und Instandhaltungskosten, denn Chefs sehen es nicht gern wenn anlagen wegen kleinigkeiten stillstehen, deshalb hilft es manchmal schon den Motorschutz kurzzeitig höher zu drehen (auch verbunden mit der gefahr das der Motor durchbrennt) um die Rep. vorzubereiten oder die Anlage bis zum nächsten planmässigen Stillstand am laufen zu halten


----------



## maxider1 (22 Januar 2007)

Hallo AndreK

Problem schon gelöst?

Möglich wäre auch eine Klappe die zu bzw. fast zu ist.
Des weiteren ist die Luftmenge zu kontrollieren, Planner legen meisten eine zu hohe Luftmenge aus, hier kann z.B. Abhilfe durch Ändern der Größe der Keilriemenscheiben sein, bringt bei Motoranlauf sicher auch eine kleinere Stromaufnahme.

Gruß
Max.


----------



## AndreK (25 Januar 2007)

*Ja, das Problem hat sich gelöst...*

Der erste Motorschutzschalter hat xx-32A und hielt nicht, ich habe einen MS eine Stufe höher eingebaut. Der hält ohne Probleme auch mehrere starts.


----------

